# mycyclinglog not updating?



## I like Skol (24 Jan 2013)

Is it me or does it seem to be over 24hrs since the mycyclinglog tickers last updated? My ticker is showing a 2 day old distance at the moment.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jan 2013)

Let's have a look at mine.

Yup, out of date too.

Give it some time. Lock may be on holiday, away or something.


----------



## I like Skol (25 Jan 2013)

Still not updated 

I'm beginning to look like a slacker!


----------



## potsy (25 Jan 2013)

I like Skol said:


> Still not updated
> 
> I'm beginning to look like a slacker!


----------



## Iainj837 (26 Jan 2013)

I have the same problem, I think everyone is affected.


----------



## Iainj837 (26 Jan 2013)

I like Skol said:


> Still not updated
> 
> I'm beginning to look like a slacker!


Were all slackers from the looks of it.
I have been on 310 for about 2 days and I have added 40 km in that time


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jan 2013)

Ha! But I'm slacker than all of you!


----------



## I like Skol (27 Jan 2013)

The last displayed ride I entered was on Tue 22nd which will have updated that evening then nothing else has shown since


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jan 2013)

I wonder whether the chap in Aus has been too busy watching the Tour Down Under?


----------



## Psyklon (27 Jan 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I wonder whether the chap in Aus has been too busy watching the Tour Down Under?


...or the Jessica Ennis!


----------



## Strathlubnaig (27 Jan 2013)

Just in case things go pear shaped with the site, I periodically download all recorded rides to a csv file and save it, would not like to lose the data.


----------



## I like Skol (27 Jan 2013)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Just in case things go pear shaped with the site, I periodically download all recorded rides to a csv file and save it, would not like to lose the data.


I keep my own excel spreadsheet record in parallel too, just in case


----------



## paul04 (27 Jan 2013)

I thought it was just mine not updating. Good idea about the backup


----------



## HLaB (27 Jan 2013)

I like Skol said:


> I keep my own excel spreadsheet record in parallel too, just in case


Ditto (but a simple one, distance mostly) and most of my rides are on my gps


----------



## coffeejo (27 Jan 2013)

I like Skol said:


> I keep my own excel spreadsheet record in parallel too, just in case


Me too. And much more detailed, with routes etc.


----------



## potsy (27 Jan 2013)

Geeks


----------



## coffeejo (27 Jan 2013)




----------



## ianrauk (27 Jan 2013)

potsy said:


> Geeks


 

Yup...



And?


----------



## I like Skol (28 Jan 2013)

Still now't. I'm nearly 100 miles further than my ticker now.


----------



## Sittingduck (28 Jan 2013)

Fair's fair... I'm happy to have the current standings frozen, for the remainder of the year


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jan 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Fair's fair... I'm happy to have the current standings frozen, for the remainder of the year


But you'd still be in the lead right now!

The up to date figures are still on MCL but if you can't be bothered to work out your current rank, have a look *HERE*


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jan 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Fair's fair... I'm happy to have the current standings frozen, for the remainder of the year


 

Bet'ya are


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jan 2013)

Patience people, Auntie Helen is looking into it and these things usually get sorted.
Lock is probably on an extended BBQ or summat.


----------



## musa (28 Jan 2013)

im 92nd i can live with top 100


----------



## DooDah (28 Jan 2013)

I think I am 151....I can live with the top million


----------



## Iainj837 (28 Jan 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> But you'd still be in the lead right now!
> 
> The up to date figures are still on MCL but if you can't be bothered to work out your current rank, have a look *HERE*


Looking good but I'm not on there


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jan 2013)

Iainj837 said:


> Looking good but I'm not on there


70th! You were up two when the ticker was last updated, you're now back down two.


----------



## Iainj837 (28 Jan 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> 70th! You were up two when the ticker was last updated, you're now back down two.


Ah i was looking for 370 km not 224 ml


----------



## musa (29 Jan 2013)

up 19


----------



## billy1561 (31 Jan 2013)

I'm up, no wait down, hang on up again...its updating lightspeed since Locks mini break


----------



## I like Skol (30 Mar 2013)

I think it's broken again?

I'm only showing 920 miles but that is 4 days old and I am nearly at 1000 miles now.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Mar 2013)

I like Skol said:


> I think it's broken again?
> 
> I'm only showing 920 miles but that is 4 days old and I am nearly at 1000 miles now.


Yes. Same here. Hasn't updated for around 3 or 4 days.


----------



## Pjays666 (2 Apr 2013)

Mine hasn't updated either entered 2 rides this weekend and neither are showing yet.


----------



## Col5632 (3 Apr 2013)

Maybe he's away for easter


----------



## ianrauk (3 Apr 2013)

We are working on a possible new ticker for CC.


----------



## Auntie Helen (3 Apr 2013)

Just noticed this message to me from Lock on BVForums two weeks ago:



> Hi Auntie Helen,
> 
> Yeah, I've seem to have broken it when I was messing about with something else
> 
> ...


I think this might have been an earlier time when it went wrong, but as we're looking at an in-house ticker I haven't commented to him about this again (although I've mentioned it on the BVForums thread)


----------



## al-fresco (3 Apr 2013)

Meanwhile I'm keeping quiet and hoping for a Great Leap Forward!


----------



## I like Skol (3 Apr 2013)

It would be a shame to lose the backward info. I like to see the year on year improvements shown on the month by month graph.


----------



## Psyklon (3 Apr 2013)

It still owes me 122 mile from Good Friday & Easter Sunday!


----------



## potsy (3 Apr 2013)

I like Skol said:


> It would be a shame to lose the backward info. I like to see the year on year improvements shown on the month by month graph.


That's on MCL though isn't it?
The ticker is separate to that, just uses that data so the graphs will still be there


----------



## Col5632 (3 Apr 2013)

I no longer have an 'orange' line on my ticker either


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (4 Apr 2013)

Col5632 said:


> I no longer have an 'orange' line on my ticker either


you do today.... just to the left of the red one


----------



## Col5632 (4 Apr 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> you do today.... just to the left of the red one


 
Yeah i noticed that, wasnt there yesterday though


----------



## potsy (4 Apr 2013)

I'm quite liking the none working ticker, I'm only 13 miles behind Coffeejo now


----------



## coffeejo (4 Apr 2013)

potsy said:


> I'm quite liking the none working ticker, I'm only 13 miles behind Coffeejo now


----------



## Psyklon (6 Apr 2013)

It looks like the My Cycling Log web site has final drew it's last breath!


----------



## jefmcg (6 Apr 2013)

Psyklon said:


> It looks like the My Cycling Log web site has final drew it's last breath!


As said in the other thread, mycyclinglog is fine, it's just the ticker that is bust:

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/mycyclinglog.47511/post-2379668


----------



## Psyklon (6 Apr 2013)

jefmcg said:


> As said in the other thread, mycyclinglog is fine, it's just the ticker that is bust:
> 
> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/mycyclinglog.47511/post-2379668


Jef, have you visited the web site this morning?


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Apr 2013)

Psyklon said:


> Jef, have you visited the web site this morning?


Just been on it but it took forever to load. Think it may be about to disappear soon.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Just been on it but it took forever to load. Think it may be about to disappear soon.


periodically it does that and has been like that many times before.
also it is now loading much faster than 12 mins ago (thankfully)


----------



## jefmcg (6 Apr 2013)

Psyklon said:


> Jef, have you visited the web site this morning?


Oh, that's what you were talking about. I got a db error the first visit, but after reloading the page it worked fine, and I uploaded a csv. That was just before I posted.

I see it's loading now, but much slower than earlier. Neither issues seems cause for alarm, but I am new to MCL, so maybe my instincts aren't reliable on this.

[edit: it took me 3 goes to post this: the first to times I hit the post button, nothing happened. I don't think that means cyclechat is about to disappear]


----------



## potsy (6 Apr 2013)

Seems fine again now (MCL not the ticker)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Apr 2013)

While MCL is not showing the right numbers, *THIS* will at least give you your current positions.

Note: the title of the page gives the date I've last uploaded MCL figures. If you do a 75.38 mile ride and your position hasn't changed, that's because I haven't c-and-p'd it onto a google spreadsheet.


----------



## coffeejo (7 Apr 2013)

Relax, folks. As has been said before, t'is the *ticker* wot's not working - MCL is fine. You can view your position etc here:- http://www.mycyclinglog.com/groups.php


----------



## al-fresco (7 Apr 2013)

Col5632 said:


> I no longer have an 'orange' line on my ticker either


 
What does the orange line do?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Apr 2013)

al-fresco said:


> What does the orange line do?


That's where you were last year.


----------



## al-fresco (7 Apr 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That's where you were last year.


 
Oooooh - thank you!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Apr 2013)

my ticker has updated itself!
now says 38 instead of 41 and the distance is correct....

I may need to review my target mileage mind you....


----------



## Col5632 (9 Apr 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> my ticker has updated itself!
> now says 38 instead of 41 and the distance is correct....
> 
> I may need to review my target mileage mind you....


 
Yeah not even 4 months gone and you are more than half way there  Wish i could say the same


----------



## I like Skol (9 Apr 2013)

WOOHOO! Ticker has come back on line, but no improvement in position


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Apr 2013)

Col5632 said:


> Yeah not even 4 months gone and you are more than half way there  Wish i could say the same


 
just off out to add to that total as well... but apparently I may find out what water from the sky is called when it is not in its frozen state!


----------



## Col5632 (9 Apr 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> just off out to add to that total as well... but apparently I may find out what water from the sky is called when it is not in its frozen state!


 
Struggling to remember the last time it rained for more than 2 minutes or it not being sleet/snow 

Now that i've said that i'll get soaked on my way home


----------



## potsy (9 Apr 2013)

I like Skol said:


> WOOHOO! Ticker has come back on line, *but no improvement in position*


I'd settle for that, instead I am down 12 places to 36


----------



## phil_hg_uk (9 Apr 2013)

potsy said:


> I'd settle for that, instead I am down 12 places to 36


 
Slacker


----------



## coffeejo (9 Apr 2013)

potsy said:


> I'd settle for that, instead I am down 12 places to 36


I lost one place


----------



## Breedon (11 Apr 2013)

Im up 17 places


----------



## Davidc (11 Apr 2013)

Anyone else finding MCL very slow at the moment? I've been on it twice today and both times it was taking ages to respond.


----------



## al-fresco (12 Apr 2013)

Davidc said:


> Anyone else finding MCL very slow at the moment? I've been on it twice today and both times it was taking ages to respond.


 
Very slow.

(And the ticker doesn't seem to be updating again.)


----------



## ianrauk (12 Apr 2013)

al-fresco said:


> Very slow.
> 
> (And the ticker doesn't seem to be updating again.)


 

Shouldn't be to long for the new ticker.


----------



## I like Skol (12 Apr 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Shouldn't be too long for the new ticker.


Forgive my clueless question but will the new ticker feed from mycyclinglog (which seems to be performing well IME) or will it mean starting a new account on another site?


----------



## Shaun (12 Apr 2013)

I like Skol said:


> Forgive my clueless question but will the new ticker feed from mycyclinglog (which seems to be performing well IME) or will it mean starting a new account on another site?


 
It will feed from MCL. 

I'm hoping to start a trial with a few of the CC mods and some of the YACF crew over the weekend - just to double-check everything works as expected on the server - then we can release details of how everyone can add it to their CC / YACF signature.

Tim's providing the coding and technical expertise to make the whole thing work ...  ... and we're providing the domain / hosting to operate it from.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (12 Apr 2013)

Shaun said:


> It will feed from MCL.
> 
> I'm hoping to start a trial with a few of the CC mods and some of the YACF crew over the weekend - just to double-check everything works as expected on the server - then we can release details of how everyone can add it to their CC / YACF signature.
> 
> Tim's providing the coding and technical expertise to make the whole thing work ...  ... and we're providing the domain / hosting to operate it from.


 
Shaun maybe you should do a cyclelog type addon for cyclechat for when the site goes down permanently, which judging by the track record of these sites it will do eventually.

You would probably also get lots of new people signing up so they can use it


----------



## Shaun (12 Apr 2013)

It's beyond the scope of CC at the moment since it would take a big investment to duplicate the functionality and plug it into the forums. Maybe one day ...


----------



## phil_hg_uk (12 Apr 2013)

Shaun said:


> It's beyond the scope of CC at the moment since it would take a big investment to duplicate the functionality and plug it into the forums. Maybe one day ...


 
OK just a thought, I wouldnt have thought it would cost that much it is only an online database after all and could be run as a seperate domain then just linked to via the ticker as it is at the moment.

Maybe when whoever runs cyclelogs gets sick of running it you could get hold of the code.

I wish I was still employed rather then self employed then I would have the time to write one for you but these days I just dont get the time for coding.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Apr 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> OK just a thought, I wouldnt have thought it would cost that much it is only an online database after all and could be run as a seperate domain then just linked to via the ticker as it is at the moment.
> 
> Maybe when whoever runs cyclelogs gets sick of running it you could get hold of the code.
> 
> I wish I was still employed rather then self employed then I would have the time to write one for you but these days I just dont get the time for coding.


 

Damn, someone's done it again.. gone and mentioned Cyclogs... sorely missed 
I don't think MCL is going anywhere soon. After all he did ask for donations to pay for server space for the year and he got them.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (12 Apr 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Damn, someone's done it again.. gone and mentioned Cyclogs... sorely missed
> I don't think MCL is going anywhere soon. After all he did ask for donations to pay for server space for the year and he got them.


 
I hear what you are saying ian but, and this is no disrespect to the guy running it, I run and host hundreds of websites for my customers and if I am going to ask for payment for running them then I make sure that they stay running. Ok everyone gets the occasional outage but all the websites I have used of this type seem to have higher than normal outages ............... just saying.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Apr 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I hear what you are saying ian but, and this is no disrespect to the guy running it, I run and host hundreds of websites for my customers and if I am going to ask for payment for running them then I make sure that they stay running. Ok everyone gets the occasional outage but all the websites I have used of this type seem to have higher than normal outages ............... just saying.


 

Fully understand what you are saying too Phil.
But I seem to have very few problems or outages with MCL.
It runs a little slow now and again, but nothing really major.


----------



## Davidc (12 Apr 2013)

Shaun said:


> It's beyond the scope of CC at the moment since it would take a big investment to duplicate the functionality and plug it into the forums. Maybe one day ...


If ever you do please can we have a clone of Cyclogs rather than MCL? I used to like that much better.


(I've done it too now)


----------



## anyuser (16 Apr 2013)

My signature doesn't seem to have updated for a while, stuck on 882 miles. Is it just mine? Do I need to do something?


----------



## ianrauk (16 Apr 2013)

anyuser said:


> My signature doesn't seem to have updated for a while, stuck on 882 miles. Is it just mine? Do I need to do something?


 

No, it will update. It's taking a long while these days.
But hold on in there are the new CC ticker is on it's way.


----------



## anyuser (16 Apr 2013)

Thanks, holding but still pedalling.


----------



## I like Skol (18 Apr 2013)

Shaun said:


> It will feed from MCL.
> 
> ........then we can release details of how everyone can add it to their CC / YACF signature.........


 
I was hoping you would do this for us, it's not like you have anything better to do 

It seems to be updating ok at the moment (has done for 2 days anyway?).

When we get the new one working can we start a new group as there seems to be an awful lot of dormant members in the current CC group over on mycyclinglog.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Apr 2013)

I like Skol said:


> I was hoping you would do this for us, it's not like you have anything better to do
> 
> It seems to be updating ok at the moment (has done for 2 days anyway?).
> 
> When we get the new one working can we start a new group as there seems to be an awful lot of d*ormant members in the current CC group over on mycyclinglog*.


 
Helen usually does a cull mid year,.


----------



## billy1561 (18 Apr 2013)

For anyone less than 1129 miles she boots them skolly


----------



## Col5632 (18 Apr 2013)

billy1561 said:


> For anyone less than 1129 miles she boots them skolly


 
Thats me buggered  although half way through i expect to be more than that


----------



## I like Skol (18 Apr 2013)

billy1561 said:


> For anyone less than 1129 miles she boots them skolly


 Would that mean you want to be last or next to last?


----------



## billy1561 (18 Apr 2013)

I like Skol said:


> Would that mean you want to be last or next to last?


If i can still see my name that'll do lol.


----------



## billy1561 (18 Apr 2013)

Looks like it's working again actually!


----------



## I like Skol (18 Apr 2013)

billy1561 said:


> Looks like it's working again actually!


 
YOU BROKE IT!!!!!!!!








More broken than a very broke thing


----------



## coffeejo (18 Apr 2013)

I like Skol said:


> YOU BROKE IT!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sure it didn't go into shock because you went to the 'add' page?


----------



## potsy (18 Apr 2013)

Think your ticker is the only one not working skolly, doesn't seem to be moving much at all this year


----------



## I like Skol (18 Apr 2013)

potsy said:


> Think your ticker is the only one not working skolly, doesn't seem to be moving much at all this year


Oi Slacker. Are you coming to Sheffield or are you a'feared o' them hills? I think you will find I am doing enough to achieve my targets


----------



## Shaun (20 Apr 2013)

I'll get the new ticker sorted in a few days and post details on how to update (if you want to).


----------



## I like Skol (1 May 2013)

Just been browsing some of the group stats' on mycyclinglog and there are a few notable points....

First is the group seems to be struggling to match the mileage racked up in 2012 although there has been an improvement in April, maybe due to better weather?

Second is the longest distance in a single ride, a seriously impressive 1450 miles done on Sunday 28th Apr by our very own northern hero MiddleAgedCyclist. Well done big guy, I bow to your superior greatness 

Third is a less sparkling performance. Potsy has failed to cycle as far each and every month this year compared to last years records. I would like to say he is an inspiration to us all but, like many of our modern sporting personalities, he really is a poor role model


----------



## coffeejo (1 May 2013)

I like Skol said:


> Third is a less sparkling performance. Potsy has failed to cycle as far each and every month this year compared to last years records. I would like to say he is an inspiration to us all but, like many of our modern sporting personalities, he really is a poor role model


----------



## potsy (1 May 2013)

I like Skol said:


> Third is a less sparkling performance. Potsy has failed to cycle as far each and every month this year compared to last years records. I would like to say he is an inspiration to us all but, like many of our modern sporting personalities, he really is a poor role model


Stalker  

Tried to find your profile on there but had to scroll so far down the CC list I got fed up


----------



## Shaun (1 May 2013)

potsy said:


> Tried to find your profile on there but had to scroll so far down the CC list I got fed up


 
 - touche ...


----------



## I like Skol (1 May 2013)

Shaun said:


> - touche ...


 
Or you could say "miaow"?


----------



## potsy (25 May 2013)

I like Skol said:


> Third is a less sparkling performance. Potsy has failed to cycle as far each and every month this year compared to last years records. I would like to say he is an inspiration to us all but, like many of our modern sporting personalities, he really is a poor role model


----------



## I like Skol (25 May 2013)

potsy said:


> View attachment 23752


 
That's clearly not your chart


----------



## potsy (25 May 2013)

I like Skol said:


> That's clearly not your chart


----------



## I like Skol (26 May 2013)

Thought I had better pull my finger out and make sure I hit my target for May so went out tonight for a quick blast to put a few miles on the account while the sun was shining. It was scorching, I can't remember the last time I rode in such heat but it was good.

Anyway, under strict instructions to be back for 6.30 or the dog would be having my tea! I left the house at around 4.15 and headed over the Isle of Skye towards Holmfirth, turned right to pass Digley Reservoir and then the steep ascent of Holme Moss.

It was a vastly different ride to the one I did on new years day, dry, sunny, warm and still this time, a complete opposite to wet, cold fierce headwind we faced as we climbed Holme Moss on Jan 1st.

The stats for the ride- 31.9 miles, Av spd 15.8mph, 2hrs 1min so a good 10 minutes to spare. Highlight was touching 50.1mph down the Woodhead side of Holme Moss and I'm very pleased with the average speed considering the amount of climbing involved.


----------



## Davidc (13 Jun 2013)

Seems to be down again.

Just a message from something called cloudflare.

Anyone else getting this?


----------



## potsy (13 Jun 2013)

Ok now


----------



## rb58 (9 Jul 2013)

Looks like MyCycleLog has an intruder. Very odd entry showing on homepage this morning from user bagsjcyqb.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (9 Jul 2013)

rb58 said:


> Looks like MyCycleLog has an intruder. Very odd entry showing on homepage this morning from user bagsjcyqb.


 

Well at least they aren't selling kitchens


----------



## Shaun (9 Jul 2013)

rb58 said:


> Looks like MyCycleLog has an intruder. Very odd entry showing on homepage this morning from user bagsjcyqb.


 
Spammer - I've reported it using the contact form.


----------



## Ricki (11 Jul 2013)

Is there an app that updates mycyclelog automatically?


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jul 2013)

Ricki said:


> Is there an app that updates mycyclelog automatically?


 

no


----------

